# [PPOTW #35]Which November releases are you most excited for?



## T-hug (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi guys sorry I've been neglecting the Portal Poll of the Week for some time now so here is a new poll to break in the new month of November!

Which November game releases are you most excited for?
This is a multiple choice poll so choose all the games you will be picking up!

Personally I will be getting AC Unity on release day and am going to check out some Dragon Age 3 reviews before I decide whether to buy it or not. Also Lego Batman 3 but it won't get played until Christmas day!




Spoiler: Previous Polls



Previous week - Are you picking up Destiny this week?
Week 33 - Will you be buying a New 3DS?
Week 32 - Who had the best E3?
Week 31 - 2 Years later, have you got a Vita?
Week 30 - Is Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes worth the asking price?
Week 29 - Which February video game release are you most looking forward to?
Week 28 - Which console generation was the best?
Week 27 - Are you buying Destiny?
Week 26 - Which nextgen system will have the best year in 2014?
Week 25 - Do you like micro transactions?
Week 24 - What did you think of this years VGX Awards?
Week 23 - Which of the nextgen consoles do you own?
Week 22 - Do you think the Xbox One launch was good?
Week 21 - Do you think the PS4 launch was good?
Week 20 - Is Microsoft right to ban early Xbone players?
Week 19 - What is the best video game genre?
Week 18 - Is Vita TV a good idea?
Week 17 - Have you got Pokemon X or Y? 
Week 16 - Do you keep trade or sell your games?
Week 15 - Are you interested in Valve's new Vision for Steam 
Week 14 - Do you think GTAV is the game of the generation?
 Week 13 - Have you ever backed a Kickstarter project?
 Week 12 - Will you be buying a 2DS? 
 Week 11 - After last weeks Gamescom are you more or less interested in the PS Vita? 
 Week 10 - Are you looking forward to Gamescom this week? 
Week 9 - Which company has the best online infrastructure? 
 Week 8 - Which is better android or ios? 
Week 7 - Which August game release are you most looking forward to? 
 Week 6 - Will you be buying GTA V?
 Week 5 - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen?


----------



## emigre (Nov 1, 2014)

Judge me, I don't fucking care.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

I'd be surprised if someone gave a shit about Watch Dogs for Wii U.


----------



## BlackKnight666 (Nov 1, 2014)

Without a doubt, it's easily TOHR. I mean come on, who doesn't like a 'tales of' game?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 1, 2014)

Love me some Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire Super Smash Bros. - Wii U  Fixed for you 

Looking forward to CoD: AW, Dragon Age, Far Cry 4, Halo, LBP3, and pogymanz I suppose, all definitely look like they're going to be pretty great titles.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Love me some Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire Super Smash Bros. - Wii U  Fixed for you
> 
> Looking forward to CoD: AW, Dragon Age, Far Cry 4, Halo, LBP3, and pogymanz I suppose, all definitely look like they're going to be pretty great titles.


 
LBP3 is PS4's newest non-indie exclusive? That's somewhat of a disappointment considering they had a spectacular library of exclusive titles for the PS3 and with tons of variety.

I'm not dissing LBP it's certainly a lot more creative than your standard Mario game but for a PS4 exclusive I'd expect more (like _Uncharted IV_).


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 1, 2014)

...LBP3 is multiplat.

Anyway, I want:
Pokemon ORAS
Persona Q
The Wolf Among Us Vita
LittleBigPlanet 3
Tales of Hearts R
Hatsune Miku

Maybe Smash Wii U but that will be some expensive week if I did buy it.

Maybe the new Digimon game too. I have no interest in in but I want that other game...


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm tempted to get the master chief xbone bundle just for that. The latest Call of Halo games are complete shit so a chance to play Halo 2 and even 3 more is fantastic. Halo 2 was definitely the prime of Halo, but the ball was definitely dropped after that.

Otherwise mostly just hyped for Tales of Hearts R

Persona Q seems interesting but not "I wanna spend money on this immediately" interesting for me.

Smash Bros WiiU is neat but in reality I already have the same game on my 3DS and it doesn't require I fuck around with my WiiU to play. Ultimately i'll buy it eventually...once I have the money to spare. I think Nintendo screwed up the order of release tbh. They should have released on the WiiU first to feed off of the hype of a new Smash, rather than satisfy the hype with a convenient handheld version of the game that only some will buy on the WiiU for pretty much just the sake of using a better controller and (I hope to god) better online.

The rest seems meh. DA: Inquisition i'll probably put on my peg leg and hook to try out. DA games are usually pretty meh and based on what i've seen it still has the same old limp noodle combat feel to it.

LBP has always been so boring it put me to sleep trying to play it

GTAV i'll pass. Unlike Saints Row, it's basically 100% story driven...and the story is shit. So that's a thing. The online seems a bit fun but based on what i've seen you either need exploits, or a credit card to really progress in it. Plus it's just no fun alone.

aand I suppose lastly Far Cry 4 looks pretty, but again probably gonna peg leg it to start. I'm not much for straight FPS games anymore so i'm hoping FC4 has better progression than FC3, where you're pretty much going full rambo an hour into the game.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> ...LBP3 is multiplat.


 
Damn didn't know LBP3 was a Sony-multiplatform (PS3, PS4) but it doesn't help PS4 because it's showing it's yet again lacking to have any exclusives making the console worth owning, though for know it's certainly the Ideal Multplatform Console. I sure hope this changes for PS4 because I want more out of it than games that are also on PC and Xbox.


----------



## mightymuffy (Nov 1, 2014)

Oof, bit gutted now: thought The Crew was still coming in November so went to check before typing that, n it's been delayed until Dec, argh!
Out of that list, Smash Bros..... Not exactly foaming at the mouth for it, but it's always been a multiplayer favourite, so can't wait for the upcoming seshes over the Christmas period!
From the rest, probably end up picking up LBP3 & Halo.... never been a GTA fan but depending on price may try it again too, one last time (said that about GTA4 and fukkin hated that - I never learn!)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 1, 2014)

Nothing honestly, video games kinda suck.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 1, 2014)

emigre said:


> Judge me, I don't fucking care.


 

I just wanted to say where my miku waifu was.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Nov 1, 2014)

Where is Adventure Time: Secret of the Nameless Kingdom and Hatsune Miku Diva 2?


----------



## Arras (Nov 1, 2014)

None of those really. I may end up picking up Pokemon, mostly because my first Pokemon game was Sapphire, so lolnostalgia. Other than that there's a small chance I'll end up with Project Diva F2 but probably not.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 1, 2014)

I voted GTA V. Sure, I won't buy it straight away, but it's the one game I'm sure I'll be picking up during one of the inevitable steam sales.

Far cry 4 is a good second choice (I didn't vote for it because "most excited") since FC3 was a great game, but as with the previous: I've got plenty of time to wait.


If I buy a new game this year, it'll be bayonetta 2 (yeah, I know it's out and got great reviews). I'm actually kind of pondering whether the extra 15 bucks for the first game will be worth it. Especially since I already bought that for the xbox (and never got around to finish it).


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow so 2 people voted for Watch Dogs Wii U edition? I wonder who they are.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Nov 1, 2014)

Im actually excited about all the games from the list up to Pokemon. Looking forward to play a good RPG on the xbox one  (Dragon age)

Coudnt care less about Smash Bros


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 2, 2014)

Nintendo's got my wallet in a vice grip this month. For the first time in along time I don't regret my Wii U.
Not to mention finally seeing a remake to my favorite generation of Pokemon! <3 And Persona Q >.< My poor Wallet!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm gonna get wallet-raped this month:
Persona Q. preordered the wildcards edition
Tales of Hearts R. I think would be a good idea preorder this now, I don't wanna miss it.
Super Smash Bros WÜ. hopefully the GC adapter bundle, but this is gonna be all over the place that I don't think preordering would change anything.
Pokemon Omega Ruby. my second favorite generation of pokemon being remade?? count me in. a preorder would be a wise thing to do.
and last but not less even if isn't in the list:
Project Diva F 2nd. no words here, just take my money already.

EDIT: almost forgot about Senran Kagura Bon Appetit. gotta love Senran Kagura games.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 3, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> Super Smash Bros WU. hopefully the GC adapter bundle, but this is gonna be all over the place that I don't think preordering would change anything.


Except you'd get it at a cheaper price but if you're getting it from US then it's all the same anyway ($100). In Europe however, our bundle includes the game and adapter which some/a lot got it for £40 in US dollars it's $64. I don't mind not getting the controller as I already have.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 3, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Except you'd get it at a cheaper price but if you're getting it from US then it's all the same anyway ($100). In Europe however, our bundle includes the game and adapter which some/a lot got it for £40 in US dollars it's $64. I don't mind not getting the controller as I already have.


 
the situation here is a little different. the only store I've seen that leaves the game cheaper if you preorder is Todojuegos but they don't have the bundle. the only other alternatives are Zmart or Microplay and both set the prices sky high that is more convenient wander aimlessly on the Eurocentro where there are a lot of gaming stores without web page and fair prices or at least cheaper that the aforementioned stores.
Zmart and Microplay are taking preorders for $72990 CLP, roughly $127 USD for the game+adapter+controller bundle and $39990 CLP, about $70 USD for the game alone. Todojuegos on the other hand is taking preorders for the game alone only for $36000 CLP, something like $63 USD and once the game is released they probably set the price at $37990 CLP($66 USD) which is still cheaper than Zmart and Microplay.

Hope you understand why I'm not that hyped and prefer to wait for the game to be anywhere to have some more options.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 4, 2014)

emigre said:


> Judge me, I don't fucking care.


----------



## Arras (Nov 4, 2014)

T-hug said:


>



That... looks way too realistic and creepy. It may work for Final Fantasy but it really doesn't here.


----------



## emigre (Nov 4, 2014)

T-hug said:


>





That ain't Kawaii...


----------



## Flame (Nov 4, 2014)

Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire is so close.... i can taste the Pokéblock...


sweet sweet Pokéblock.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 4, 2014)

LittleBigPlanet 3 Super Smash Bros WiiU,Pokemon Omega Ruby,Alpha Sapphire Wii U Fight Pad Controller - Mario by PDP http://www.gamestop.com/wii-u/accessories/wii-u-fight-pad-controller-mario/115420


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ohh and you've forgot Digimon All Stars Rumble.
Excited for the spiritual successor of Rumble Arena.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> LBP3 is PS4's newest non-indie exclusive? That's somewhat of a disappointment considering they had a spectacular library of exclusive titles for the PS3 and with tons of variety.
> 
> I'm not dissing LBP it's certainly a lot more creative than your standard Mario game but for a PS4 exclusive I'd expect more (like _Uncharted IV_).


 
I'm happy that the LBP series is coming to PS4 & possibly future sony systems to me LBP is kinda like Sony's version of mario only mario is Nintendo's star player & pretty much the face of Nintendo


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Nov 4, 2014)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Ohh and you've forgot Digimon All Stars Rumble.
> Excited for the spiritual successor of Rumble Arena.


 
Oh yeah Digimon All-Stars Rumble, oh what the hell... £28 for this? No thanks. I'll buy when it's around £10-15.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 6, 2014)

Pokemon ORAS
Persona Q
LittleBigPlanet 3
SSBU


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 7, 2014)

More people voted for Cisquisition than LBP.

What has this world come to.


----------



## djbubba2002 (Nov 7, 2014)

I wanted to vote for sonic boom


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 7, 2014)

Sad no one mentioned


----------



## Clanver (Nov 8, 2014)

emigre said:


> Judge me, I don't fucking care.


 


i came into the thread with the exact same thought :x.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 8, 2014)

Halo Halo Halo Halo Halo 
HAAAAALLLLLLOOOOOOOOOO    
Also getting damn near everything on the list sometime this year, just hella excited for halo the most.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 12, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> Sad no one mentioned


 
Everyone alraedy played it....

Looking forward to both AC games, Far Cry 4 and maybe a bit of Dragon Age


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 13, 2014)

right now I'm impatient for today's launch of Mario Kart 8 DLC pack 1.
and waiting impatiently for the arrival of Tales of Hearts R to the local stores. come on!!! the game came out this tuesday and no store have it yet.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 14, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> and waiting impatiently for the arrival of Tales of Hearts R to the local stores. come on!!! the game came out this tuesday and no store have it yet.


 
It was a Gamestop exclusive in NA. Dunno about everywhere else in the world.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 14, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> It was a Gamestop exclusive in NA. Dunno about everywhere else in the world.


Uuuuggghh. I'll need to import I guess, I'm gonna wait a couple weeks just in case.


----------

